# Email Address for RCI South Africa



## WMeda (Feb 3, 2006)

Does anyone have an updated email address for RCI in South Africa?  My last email to Tony Letizia at tletizia@RCI.co.za was returned as undeliverable.

Thanks in advance to anyone who can help.


----------



## tedk (Feb 3, 2006)

try these cbruwer@rci.co.za or thespecialists@rci.co.za.


----------



## JACKC (Feb 3, 2006)

*Worked for me, too.*

Sudwala deposited a week for me a few days ago via:

Charl Bruwer (cbruwer@rci.co.za)

Jack


----------

